# What skills should be solidified before applying to Medic School?



## Pittma (Apr 17, 2011)

Howdy guys,

I've seen all the schools of thought on the classic "When should I go on to Medic school" question. For me, I subscribe to the belief that I need to solidify my skills and be comfortable with being a guy on an ambulance, treating patients, before I have to take it to the next level. I understand I need a strong foundation.

So here's my question: What is that foundation? What skills, specifically, do you think should be concrete before moving up? What should I become an expert in, and how do I get there? What books should I read, what studies should I look at, articles, etc? I think this would be a good thread to compile a "How-to: Get better at your job" guide. Haha...thanks guys


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pittma said:


> Howdy guys,
> 
> I've seen all the schools of thought on the classic "When should I go on to Medic school" question. For me, I subscribe to the belief that I need to solidify my skills and be comfortable with being a guy on an ambulance, treating patients, before I have to take it to the next level. I understand I need a strong foundation.
> 
> So here's my question: What is that foundation? What skills, specifically, do you think should be concrete before moving up? What should I become an expert in, and how do I get there? What books should I read, what studies should I look at, articles, etc? I think this would be a good thread to compile a "How-to: Get better at your job" guide. Haha...thanks guys



A good A & P (with a lab) course and med term will help. Assessment, assessment and more assessment. Understanding differentials at your level. Those will also help. PEPP is useful...I can think of a number of ways to give yourself and edge.


----------



## Pittma (Apr 17, 2011)

Pepp?


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pittma said:


> Pepp?



Go to peppsite.com


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

Things people should take before paramedic school
-A & P
-Pathophysiology
-Biochemistry
-Statistics
-Ethics
-Physics


----------



## 18G (Apr 17, 2011)

Statistics?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 17, 2011)

18G said:


> Statistics?


So that they know how to assess medical research articles.  It's a very important skill.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 17, 2011)

I think that a history and physical exam is hands down the most important skill any provider can possess. 

Unfortunately to really be good at it, you need a considerable academic background in basic and clinical science. 

It is both foolish and impossible to try to simply equate outward physical findings with diseases as many have the same signs and symptoms but considerably different pathophysiology and therefore different treatment.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Things people should take before paramedic school
> 
> -Physics



Physics?


----------



## Boduke (Apr 18, 2011)

most definitely A&P


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 18, 2011)

Education and a strong cognitive foundation of knowledge are what should be solidified first not skills

Biochemistry
Physics
A&P
Scientific research method
Pharmacology


----------



## Sandog (Apr 18, 2011)

The pre-req for physics is calculus, are you suggesting a medic needs calculus?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandog said:


> The pre-req for physics is calculus, are you suggesting a medic needs calculus?



All the schools I have attended have had "physics for healthcare providers" or a similar named course. It covered basic physics that are applicable to healthcare fields and covered them in ways that were applicable. Like crystal structres in ultrasound.

There is no reason that a paramedic cannot benefit from such a class. I don't see them requiring a more classical physics though. 

Like I say, the best education includes being taught how to apply the theory.


----------



## systemet (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandog said:


> The pre-req for physics is calculus, are you suggesting a medic needs calculus?



Not all physics courses require calculus.  Depends on the university, depends on the course.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandog said:


> The pre-req for physics is calculus, are you suggesting a medic needs calculus?



Actually most schools offer an algebra based physics.  The only folks I've seen at the several schools I've taken classes at that are explicitly required to take calc-based physics generally are engineering students or physics majors.

However, having a calculus requirement surely could not hurt.  It would be one way of keeping the firefighters out of our profession.



> Like crystal structres in ultrasound.



Just for the record, I :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing hate acoustical physics.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 18, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I think that a history and physical exam is hands down the most important skill any provider can possess.
> 
> Unfortunately to really be good at it, you need a considerable academic background in basic and clinical science.
> 
> It is both foolish and impossible to try to simply equate outward physical findings with diseases as many have the same signs and symptoms but considerably different pathophysiology and therefore different treatment.



Agreed.  And judging from my physical assessment class in nursing school, you can try to teach it in a semester, but that's just a ridiculous undertaking.

Many, many patients, with good teachers with high expectations are the only help for the process.


----------



## AMF (Jun 12, 2011)

It's actually not all that ridiculous.  Besides, if high school seniors are take four semesters of calculus, I think paramedics can manage one.

It's about the critical thinking, regardless, not the application.  Though many schools use it as a weed-out class.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for Hx/PE

Jeff


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 13, 2011)

Calculus/Physics in EMS? I think that's way overkill and wouldn't waste a dime. A&P and basic level biology/chemistry classes are more practical. But all that depends on whether or not your program even requires any of that. Mine did not require anything, but having college credits helped applicants score higher during the entrance process.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 13, 2011)

Symbolic said:


> Calculus/Physics in EMS? I think that's way overkill and wouldn't waste a dime. A&P and basic level biology/chemistry classes are more practical.


You do realize that most of biology is really chemistry, a significant portion of chemistry is physics, and physics is...math.



Symbolic said:


> But all that depends on whether or not your program even requires any of that. Mine did not require anything, but having college credits helped applicants score higher during the entrance process.


The whole point here is going beyond the minimum. I don't have the basic science courses I should, and have been very handicapped because of it.


----------



## glock22brent (Jun 13, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> You do realize that most of biology is really chemistry, a significant portion of chemistry is physics, and physics is...math.
> 
> 
> The whole point here is going beyond the minimum. I don't have the basic science courses I should, and have been very handicapped because of it.



math math math! it does help.........the statistics comment stumped me at first but after i thought about it i believe it really could help

if youre going to take physics, i would advise against the cal based version. there were two other types at my university that were MUCH easier but at the same time dealt with real world applications which I _guess_ could be used in EMS.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 14, 2011)

Pittma said:


> Howdy guys,
> 
> I've seen all the schools of thought on the classic "When should I go on to Medic school" question. For me, I subscribe to the belief that I need to solidify my skills and be comfortable with being a guy on an ambulance, treating patients, before I have to take it to the next level. I understand I need a strong foundation.
> 
> So here's my question: What is that foundation? What skills, specifically, do you think should be concrete before moving up? What should I become an expert in, and how do I get there? What books should I read, what studies should I look at, articles, etc? I think this would be a good thread to compile a "How-to: Get better at your job" guide. Haha...thanks guys



Outside of what other posters have said about certain books to read, id just suggest that you be proficient in the BLS skills you have been taught.  Spinal immobliziation, basic airway management, bleeding control, etc.  

Im never going to argue against getting ahead and learning more A&P before you move on, but most programs (community colleges) will require that you take a prereq or 2 before moving on.  You should be able to learn enough from those courses.  

When i took my Basic, i did just fine without any knowledge of pathophysiology.  At the BLS level, a very basic understanding of whats going on in the body is needed, info that any decent EMT course should train you in.  Of course it would help you if you were well versed in A&P, cardiology, and physics...but its just not necessary (or the norm) for BLS providers.  

Most Basic students have a high school level of understanding when it comes to these issues, and students have been getting by for years like that.  

If medic school is in your future, i highly recommend some A&P and pathophysiology before you start, but its not required.  It will just make that portion of your program much easier when you get to that point.

If you ask me, some A&P as well as an intro to cardiology, plus some reading ahead about ECG strip interpretation will be plenty to succeed.  I cant speak for every medic program but ours did a great job preparing us for those topics without making us take prereqs and slowing down the process.  

If you are a good student, im confident that you will do just fine without the extra education that many posters in hear swear by.  Sure, it will help you greatly, but dont be scared to skip it and learn your programs's curriculum.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

A&P for sure, biochem, physics, OEGANIC CHEMISTRY...why I screamed that is beyond me. Lol

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

*organic...stupid autocorrect

sent from my mobile command center. or phone. whatever.


----------

